# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  Ocean Free aquarium products

## Zor

Hello all,

newcomer to the planted aquarium scene...just curious, I have been through many forum pages, and there is no mention of ocean free products, although it seems it is being sold almost everywhere.

Are their products any good? Was thinking of getting their substrate fertilizer since I will be using a simple black substrate for 1 of my new tanks.

----------


## benny

Ocean Free is Qian Hu's house brand. They have OEM designs and a lot of their products are very, very similar to more premium European/Japanese products. They also have a lot of supplies such as food, medication or filtration media.

Whilst a lot of hobbyists doubt their quality, I personally use some of their product and found them to be fairly good value for money.

For fertilizers, their version of the Root Monster was quite well received at one point in time.

Cheers,

----------


## EvolutionZ

i heard that the root monster was good. but their equipments were not.
i have seen ocean free's long planting pincer and sissor rusted till very badly. although it stated that its stainless steel.

----------


## jason6142004

ocean free's version of the Co2 flipper also does not work very well also. but their super battle bacteria is quite good compared to their A-Z bacteria

----------


## EvolutionZ

i used their co2 flipper before. they somehow seal both plastic together so that you cannot reach the stairs.. flippers are commonly used for diy co2. those using diy co2 will know that those white fluffly stuffs will form on the stairs of the flipper.. since oceanfree's co2 flipper dosn't allow you to clean the stairs, i guess it willl get clogged after a few weeks.

----------


## zoombee

i am one of them who have doubts  :Laughing:

----------


## Zor

Hmm, ok...I have their A-Z bacteria as well. Doesnt look like there is any effect, or maybe its just not noticeable.

Using their fertilizer ball also, those that you just drop into the water. But I stopped using since now I fighting war with algae...sigh.

Anyone used their fertilizer substrate before? Or have any better ones to recommend?

----------


## jason6142004

> Hmm, ok...I have their A-Z bacteria as well. Doesnt look like there is any effect, or maybe its just not noticeable.
> 
> Using their fertilizer ball also, those that you just drop into the water. But I stopped using since now I fighting war with algae...sigh.
> 
> Anyone used their fertilizer substrate before? Or have any better ones to recommend?



the box mention that overdose is ok. i overdose and all my shrimps were wiped out :Sad:  :Exasperated:

----------


## Quixotic

Never overdose anything when shrimps are involved, even when the instructions say it is okay to overdose. Yes, not even for those reputable brands.

A lot of products may actually bind oxygen, and this can lead to low dissolved oxygen levels, causing problems for the fauna.

Personally, I find some of the food from Ocean Free not too bad. And I think their HOB filters are pretty usable as well.

----------


## jason6142004

i see... so its the lack of oxygen which wiped out my entire population of shrimps?? 

off topic abit: but why are my other fauna not affected??

----------


## Quixotic

Shrimps typically need higher dissolved oxygen levels than other fauna.  :Smile: 

If other fauna are not affected, that means the product is workable, just that when used with shrimp, be conservative on the dosing.

(Mileage will vary though)

----------


## jason6142004

i see, thanks!!

----------


## mystiksky

Hi, 

I am a first time user of Ocean Free's General Aid Special (yellow cap bottle). 

It says 1 capfull per 8 gallons of water. I am using a 20 gallon aquarium so I pour in 2 capfull (good for 16 gallons) and my aquarium turned toxic green. Is this okay? Will the water be clear again and for how long should it be?

Just worried of an overdose of medication. Please advice.

Thank you very much.

----------


## BFG

Always under dose anything you put into the tank. Slowly you could up the dosage to give the livestock enough time to to be acclimatised.

----------


## mystiksky

hi BFG,
thanks for the advice, i have just replaced the green water of the tank. Im happy all my fish have survived.

----------

